# Drivers Licence (from scratch!)



## ChristianKP (Aug 14, 2014)

Hey folks! I'm moving to Cairo in a week and I've already found these forums to be a great help and comfort.

I haven't found anything in the forum about getting a drivers licence in Egypt from scratch, like, without already having a drivers licence from another country. Is it possible for an expat who doesn't speak Arabic to get one? What is the process like and where do you go to do it? I've heard that it can be a total nightmare and that expats need to grease a few palms to get it done, but I don't know anything about the validity of those claims. Thanks!

(And just fyi I've been driving since my 16th birthday. I got my licence in the US while I was in high school, but a few years after I left the US it expired and without a permanent US address it's impossible to renew it.)


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

The only bit I know is that you need your exam certificates (ORIGINALS!) to get it. Better dig them out before you leave. Any cert will do, doesn't have to be the highest one, can be a basic high school certificate, just to prove you are educated. Not everyone gets asked for them, but lately, in Hurghada at least, all the expats had to provide them. Speaking Arabic is not necessary, but it would help.
You need a medical too including eye test of course.
Bring your expired driving licence too, just in case.
The test is pretty simple, drive forwards and backwards through some randomly course laid out by cones. 
I'm sure someone will come on with better info, where to go etc.


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

To help you with your Arabic try Lissan Masry (lissanmasry) an online, downloadable English/Egyptian Arabic dictionary with extras. Available on Kindle, android, iphone and probably a few other things too. Produced by a Brit in Hurghada (with help) it's completely free. No catch. No advertising. 
Google it.


----------



## ChristianKP (Aug 14, 2014)

Thank you, Helen! I really appreciate your advice. I also love the app. I've been looking for something just like this


----------

